# I am a 1911 lover and Colts never tripped my trigger



## brokenback (Sep 29, 2012)

I have 5 1911's. 2 Les Baer's one 9mm Premier II, one Baer 1911 Bullseye Wadcutter Pistol With
Baer Optical Scope Mount, 1 Kimber C3, I like this for my carry gun. 4.2 inch barrel and shorter officer grips, Kimber Stainless Ultra light and a Springfield Armory Range officer 1911. Then about a month ago I saw this cute little gun that looked like a baby 1911, it was a Colt Mustang PocketLite. I went to my local shop and got the price and ordered one. In the mean time I change my phone number because I switched everything to cable so my phone number changed and email changed so they could not get in contact with me. The shop was trying to call me for about a week to let me know the Mustang was in. I was surprised they got it so fast. I have heard of some people waiting longer than 4 months. 
I got the gun and 1000 rounds of good ammunition that had good brass for reloading. The day I picked it up and had it put on my permit I went to the indoor range and shot 100 rounds, I had no failures at all. 
I noticed in the trigger that there was a lot of creep and the pull was a little heavy. I brought it home and cleaned it up really well with solvents and the trigger felt better but there was still a lot of creep. I saw in the back if the manual the breakdown page that was detailed enough to take it apart to get at the hammer and sear. I did not want to change the angle of the sear and hammer so I took an Arkansas Stone and polished the sear and hammer where they mate so they both had a glass finish. Before I started I checked the trigger pull with my electronic trigger pull gauge. it started at 6.4 pounds. When I got done doing just a little work the trigger pull was just below 5 pounds where I like my S.D. guns to be.
I checked the trigger pull and it was almost like breaking glass. It was a heck of a lot better than it was. I took to the range the next day and my groups at 24 feet was just about 4 inches. For a new gun that I never shot before I was very happy. That evening I took the whole gun apart except the trigger as I heard they were a SOB to get back together. Once again I cleaned every thing and then stoned the sear and hammer a little more than before. I put it together and the creep was gone. I checked the trigger and it averaged 3.5 pounds. After my groups got better and I am very happy with the little carry gun. For $575.00 I was happy with the pistol. I did have one problem. The thumb safety has pressure applied to it buy a spring and plunger. I wanted to get a spare and found the the Sig 238 has the same parts. I ordered them and they fit perfect. So it any of you loose this plunger you can get it from Sig Sauer for there 238. They cost $24.00 shipped. The spare parts numbers are Sig part number 1200748 safety spring, 238 , and part number 1200747 safety detent plunger for the 238. I hope this help. The Colt is a good little shooter. I found the Sig Sauer pocket holster for in the pocket works well. 
Here is a photo of the little PONY gun


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Are you absolutely positive you didn't change the angle on the sear?If these are just like the 1911 you may have with the hammer.Original spec has a hammer hook of 89 degrees,but they are opened to 90 doing a trigger job and help eliminate the positive engagement.That is when the sear slightly lifts the hammer as it pulls out of the hammer hook.Since you lost so many lbs,you are going negative.Too much and the sear will slip out on it's own,dropping the hammer.Also be aware that the safety mates with the sear,so if you shorten the tip any the sear rolls away from the safety and can make it non-functioning.Lightly polishing won't hurt but getting carried away will.

I would let someone that knows trigger jobs on these double check it for safety,you could be on the edge and it work just fine but a few hundred rounds down the road she could double or go full auto on you.A 1911 is a handful,something this small is much more dangerous to control.The reason I say this is because you lost about 1/2 of the weight just in the polishing with no spring tuning,that's alot.You may be fine,but if you don't know these things it could cause major problems.The system is quite simple and it isn't hard to do a trigger job,but there's more to it than meets the eye and until someone tells or shows you something it's easily overlooked.I don't know how many times people swap out the trigger and it screws things up.Simple part,make it fit in the frame and it slides.Yeah sometimes,but there's more to it and if it doesn't work alot of people can't figure it out without being shown or told what to look for.

Be safe man and enjoy it.


----------



## brokenback (Sep 29, 2012)

I only took off the high spots using a black marker on both the sear and hammer. I then very gently took the finest stone I have an Arkansas stone and went over both surfaces. The stone took off the high spots and it did not hurt the tooth in any way. I also had their people get tarps to collect rain water.
I would never jeopardize another mans dental work..
Thanks for your care and concern. I wish I would of had your trust. But I that does not bother me.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Odd post but I get the jist.Looking at the parts diagram the lockwork is different but similar.If you lost 3lbs on a 1911 by just polishing the hammar and sear there would be a 90% chance it isn't right and will fail,but things are a little different in this.If you really just polished out tooling marks without changing the angles at all you did good,especially without some sort of jig to maintain angles and to test for even mating.

As a blanket statement,3.5lbs for a carry piece is light,but debateable.


----------

